# BCA Airbag Trigger Recall...PSA



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

PSA...just saw this...from BCA website


Voluntary Recall on Float Trigger Assembly | Backcountry Access I Avalanche Rescue and Snow Safety Equipment: Avalanche beacons, transceivers, ABS, avalanche airbags, avalanche shovels and probes

SAFETY ALERT – Float Trigger Voluntary Recall
Posted on October 14th, 2013 by Dane | 1 Comment 

We are conducting a trigger upgrade on all Float packs sold into the marketplace during the 2011-2012 and 2012-2013 seasons. Please see the attached Safety Alert for details.

This trigger update includes the Float 30, 18, 36, 22, 32 and Throttle. The Float 30 with T-handle is not included. Owners of Float 30 packs with cone-shaped handles should contact us for instructions at [email protected]. The upgraded trigger assembly is standard on all 2013-2014 airbags and utilizes a hex crimp instead of an E-clip as a retention solution. 

We have found on a very few number of packs that the E-clip, which holds the cable assembly together, can accidentally become dislodged while connecting or disconnecting the compressed air cylinder. If this happens, the pack may not deploy properly. While the probability of this occurring is extremely low, we believe it is best to replace the entire assembly. To order your Trigger Upgrade Kit please click here. 

To order by e-mail, please contact [email protected] and provide your first name, last name, shipping address, and the model of pack you are upgrading. Once your order is placed, you will receive your upgrade kit within two weeks.

BCA’s mission is to save lives, not just sell products. Your safety—and your loyalty—are our top priorities. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to call or e-mail us directly.

Have a fun and safe winter season!

To learn more about his voluntary recall situation please visit Trigger Upgrade Page. You can also call BCA at 303-417-1345 or shoot us an email at [email protected].

SAFETY ALERT


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is another post up about this. If you have a Float airbag you definitely want to check it out. Again BCA.


----------

